# Eplaner nebenberuflich gesucht



## Norton (27 Januar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich suche jemanden der mich gelegentlich und nebenberuflich bei der Schaltplanerstellung unter Eplan 5x unterstützt.
Die Hauptaufgabe wird sein, die Umsetzung alter handgezeichneter Pläne
nach Eplan. Div anpassungen (z.b. Umsetzung S5 - S7 ) inbegriffen.

Idealerweise wäre ein Partner aus dem Raum Ostwestfalen.
alles weitere sollten wir persönlich klären. 

grüsse
    norton


----------



## PhilippL (29 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schade eigentlich... wir liegen nicht gerade nächstgelegen zeichen aber sehr viel in EPlan5.x und P8 also falls doch mal Bedarf besteht kannst dich gerne mal melden.

Wobei ein umzeichnen von Papier auf EPlan ja auch ohne persönlichen Kontakt möglich sein sollte.

Würd mich freuen wenn du dich mal meldest.

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Bille (30 Januar 2008)

*Eplaner gesucht*

Hi Norton,

bin in der Branche tätig (www.eplaene.de)
hab auch einen Mitarbeiter in Duisburg, ist ja fast Ostwestfalen 

Kann dich also gerne unterstützen

Grüße aus dem Hunsrück

Bille


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

(2 + (1meins + X) * nicht) * öffentliche angebote = keine regung

die gleichung ist un ...

... ich denke der fall hat sich erledigt ... schade eigentlich ...


----------

